# Sola Fide in light of Imperfect Faith and Assurance



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm looking for some other people's thoughts and reflections, as well as Scriptures, sermons, articles and references to the aspect of assurance that specifically concerns _the imperfect and constantly struggling nature of our faith_. I have a friend with whom I'm continually discussing this, and another aspect of the issue that has come up is how our own true, full trust in God can so often seem just as shaky and imperfect as our sanctified works.

Petrus Dathenus briefly touches on this in _Pearl_, page 65, and 78-83. Also helpful would be any recommended commentaries on Mark 9:24 and Luke 17:5, and possibly on WCF 14 and 18, and relevant parts of the HC.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 18, 2008)

Just a quick comment, for lack of time at the moment.

What is shaky is not the God in whom we trust in for our assurance, but rather the degree of faith that we have in that God. As our faith grows, our assurance grows; yet, the foundation of what our assurance was and is in, always has the same infinite strength.

The ground of our assurance is never any stronger than it was when we first believed. And that ground of our assurance is the promise of God. But, our faith often waivers, due to the weakness of our flesh and of indwelling sin. Since faith is a fruit of sanctification, it naturally ebbs and flows as does everything else in sanctification. We never get beyond the prayer, "Lord, I believe. Help my unbelief."

Blessings!


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 18, 2008)

Joel Beeke has an excellent book on the Doctrine of Assurance.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are some select suggestions (there are many more that could be mentioned), starting with _The Book of Psalms_. You can find many commentaries on the WCF and HC in the links manager.


Thomas Doolittle, _If We Must Aim At Assurance, What Should They Do, That Are Not Able to Discern Their Own Spiritual Condition?_ in Puritan Sermons, Vol. 1
Thomas Cole, _How We May Steer An Even Course Between Presumption and Despair_ in Puritan Sermons, Vol. 2
Christopher Fowler, _How A Christian May Get Such A Faith That Is Not Only Saving, But Comfortable And Joyful At Present_ in Puritan Sermons, Vol. 2
Joel R. Beeke, _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_
Joel R. Beeke, _The Quest for Full Assurance: The Legacy of Calvin and His Successors_
Joel R. Beeke, _Assurance of Faith: Calvin, English Puritanism, and the Dutch Second Reformation_
John Flavel on Mark 9:24 in _Sacramental Meditations upon Divers Select Places of Scripture_ in his _Works_, Vol. 6, pp. 378-460 (esp. 426-34)
Robert Asty, _A Treatise of Rejoicing in the Lord Jesus in All Cases and Conditions_
Thomas Brooks, _Heaven on Earth_ in his _Works_, Vol. 2
Richard Fairclough, _The Nature, Possibility, and Duty, of a True Believer's Attaining to a Certain Knowledge of His Effectual Vocation, Eternal Election, and Final Perseverance to Glory_ in Puritan Sermons, Vol. 6
Andrew Gray, _Three Sermons Concerning the Faith of Assurance_ in his _Works_, pp. 183-211
Thomas Hooker, _The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ_
Matthew Mead, _The Almost Christian Discovered_


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 18, 2008)

Chris,
I came across this quote just the other day. It's from a 19th century Scottish minister (so you know it's got to be right  ). His name is Thomas Bell and the quote is from his treatise "The Nature of Saving Faith". 
Here it is: The truth is, full assurance of salvation belongs not so much to the ESSENCE as to the EXERCISE of faith". I thought that was great. The more we exercise faith in the truth, the gospel, the more assurance we should have. He's got a great treatise on the covenants as well.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the references thus far. I've also found some excellent material in certain chapters of _Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry_, as well as Beeke's _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_.



moral necessity said:


> Just a quick comment, for lack of time at the moment.
> 
> What is shaky is not the God in whom we trust in for our assurance, but rather the degree of faith that we have in that God. As our faith grows, our assurance grows; yet, the foundation of what our assurance was and is in, always has the same infinite strength.
> 
> ...



The assurance wasn't the original issue; it sprang from a discussion of _Sola Fide_ versus a justification that incorporates a works righteousness of our own to some degree. It was even mutually understood and agreed that our own works are constantly tainted by sin and we could never actually be perfect so as to purely earn God's just acceptance; but that in turn brought up the issue of how Sola Fide as a means could possibly be a sufficient solution since even our _resting and trusting_ itself (in the spiritual sense; think Peter sinking in the water) as well as our minds' own _intellectual justification_ for God's existence (in the apologetic and epistemological sense; think Thomas after the Resurrection) are continually wavering and paved by weakness.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you have CPJ 3? (The Confessional Presbyterian » Welcome)

There's a great article: 118. _John Brown of Wamphray, Richard Baxter and the Justification Controversy._ By Bruce R. Backensto 

It deals with the imperfection of our works and how they can never be considered, along with a resting faith, as the basis of our justification. I think the author does a great job of showing how Brown repudiates Baxter's view of justication on the basis of a full faith that includes repentance and shows that justification is a gracious receiving of Christ's righteousness.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/327279-post31.html


----------

